# Julatten python



## nathan ball (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello.
Ive bought 2 julatten pythons,male female.
I have been looking at my books and internet for breed specific info on them.
From what i know they are a sub species from a jungle python.
My question is are they the same as jungles (eg)summer winter temps.
breeding conditions.

Thankyou for reading.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 19, 2020)

They're Jungles.

Incidentally, there has never been a snake breed in any species.

Jungle Carpets are themselves a subspecies, so it is impossible to have a subspecies of them (you can't have a subspecies of a subspecies, this is a non sequitur).

Julatten is just the name of a town. A Julatten Jungle is just a Jungle which is produced from animals originally caught from around Julatten, just like a Palmerston Jungle comes from Palmerston or an Atherton Jungle comes from Atherton, etc.


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 19, 2020)

Another example of the misunderstanding of the difference between scientific classification and geographic description of a specimen. 

There is a Recommended Reading thread here a while ago. Maybe literature of a scientific nature could be added to that list? It may be ignored by most, but I'm sure that a part of the population on this forum would find the subject matter interesting or of benefit. https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/recommended-reading.212528/

Stuart/Rob, could we give this thread a more prominent location?


----------



## nathan ball (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello all.

I have got a pair of julatten pythons.
I tried to fill out my record book but cant find the species code for them.
Is it classed as a jungle or jungle/top end python.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 28, 2020)

jungle python is the species (unless it’s a X)

Julatten is the locale


----------

